# Nobody can refill my CO2 Cylinder????



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i live in leavenworth kansas just north of kansas city kansas about 30min.

i have called home depot, tractor supply, uhaul, prax air, and the LFS's around here and nobody can refill my co2 cylinder. and if they do sell co2 it is by exchange only. i asked if i could by a cylinder and they said no.

i just bought a brand new 10# co2 cylinder and im not gonna exchange it for some crappy 10 year old refurbished steel keg. when i lived in houston i just went down to fish gallery and got it filled right there for 15 bucks but now in this entire frickin city nobody can seem just attach it to a co2 tank and refill it.

are there any kansas city locals on here that get refills or know where(for sure ) i can get it refilled?

Thanks
Elliot

nevermind i just finally after two days of searching found a Fire extinguisher company that will recharge it for 20 moulas.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i had the same problem and found a place like an hour away but it wasnt worth it after awhile, so i just started swapping it. The place i go to will give me a tank in similar condition.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Any sporting goods store like ****s or sports authority should be able to refill it for you, that's where I go..


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks guys found a place


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

You can ask them to get you aluminum tanks to swap you with. Around here the welding shop that I go to told me that they don't want to refill because of safety. They all need to be hydro tested fairly often and if you have one refilled then they can't guarantee it's safe. The guys here are real nice and I think they set an aluminum tank aside for me because I don't have to even ask any more.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats nice. the welding shops i asked seemd to be clueless or had a contract with the gas tycoons around here that they would not resale it.

i asked if i could get a similar condition bottle and they all basically told me no they couldnt because what they get is what they get and what i get from them is what i get. some customer service huh?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I resisted swapping at first, but frankly the tanks I get back are very newish and nice. AAMOF, I originally bought an ugly steel tank but one day they had no steel and gave me a nice pretty aluminum one. So now I have aluminum! Go with the swap. they keep them up-to-date.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats great for you vacant but i would not have been so lucky as you. i have a mercedes benz of aluminum bottles and they are gonna give me a 1985 toyota carolla steel chunker. i saw there entire selection they didnt even have aluminum. 

thats ok though the place i found has a one day turn around time and free pick up from my house. 

Thanks for the suggestion. if i had it to do over again i would have gotten a steel chunker knowing what i know now. i would be easier to make a one for one swap. and the next time i do this i will get a cheapo off ebay .

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

oooh, free pickup!!! I'd like that!


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Try finding a place like this, fire oriented store. This is where I get my tank filled locally in NY. http://www.accurate-fire.com/


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Im with Valor, I get mine filled at fox valley fire, I have two 5# tanks and costs 15 bucks a tank to fill, no trades.

If they service fire extinguishers they refill Co2. I am shocked PraxAir doesnt do it, they have a 2 week waiting list for getting a tank filled up here.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

prax does fill it but its an hour away to do that and i have to be there at six in the morning. 

the 2 closer prax air locations however do not refill. not to mention every time i try to call prax i always get an out of office reply.


----------

